# United motorsport performance haldex software



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

*UNITED MOTORSPORT* Performance Haldex software will turn your STOCK Haldex controller in to a performance controller with a simple flash. NO need to change ANY hardware; and is port flashable at our dealers.

*UNITED MOTORSPORT* Generation 1 Haldex software has hundreds of hours of calibration work and custom strategical control. This software is flashed directly into the Haldex control unit, not into the engines ECU; it will work with all engine ECU software. It does not require any external devices to switch mode; this is all taken care of inside the software.**


*PERFORMANCE MODE:* When requesting the most performance from your car, our software passes more torque to the rear than ANY other controller. While still retaining drive-ability and keeping with in hardware limits.

_By requesting most performance from your car, we mean by throttle pedal position, so requesting the most performance is foot on floor. The transfer to the rear is proportional to throttle pedal position, ie more the pedal is pressed = more torque is transferred to the rear._


*ECO MODE:* While cruising our software decouples any drive to the rear, this creates better fuel economy while cruising.This decreases wear on an expensive non serviceable part.

_To define cruising: Your car moving along the road at steady speed, the same for throttle position. So if you are driving don the road at a steady 70mph for example; this is when ECO mode will engage._


*VARIABLE BRAKE DISTRIBUTION:* While braking the software applies appropriate torque to the rear. This makes the car more stable in a hard braking situation. A MAJOR part of this control is vehicle speed, which prevents any binding of the drive train whilst steering at ANY low speeds(ie trying to park the car.) This is also true of left foot braking, unlike stock.

_This mode is triggered by the driver braking, ie pressing the brake pedal._

**_Just to be clear, if there is ANY detection of front wheel spin during ANY mode the controller will still engage 4wd; just with more available torque transfer. This is illustrated in the chart below_

[HR][/HR]
This chart shows how much torque each version of the Gen1 controller is transferring to the rear wheels; it is torque vs gear.









In first gear the peaks on the UM trace are created by wheel spin and our software increasing torque transfer. The dip is recovery from wheel spin. Also on entry into 2nd gear, as the clutch grabbed, this caused wheel spin; and our software reacted to it. 

From this chart it is also possible to see that other controllers hit a total maximum torque transfer, and as such are unable to react to wheel spin.


[HR][/HR]
If a controller goes bad that contains our software. Take that and a replacement controller to your local UM dealer. They will verify that the bad controller contains our software. If it does, they will flash your replacement controller with our software.
_There is NO charge from *UNITED MOTORSPORT*_, the dealer may charge labour time.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow - this is awesome news... I was under the impression that max torque split was 50/50 - what do you mean by, "our software passes more torque to the rear than ANY other controller"? So is this a switchable program or do the eco & performance modes kick in automatically?

Cheers :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks interesting! Have the same questions as above but excited to see this!

Joe


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

In to buy and test back to back against the competition controller at Lime Rock.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

When is the release date for this as I will not be at wookie. Will I be able to send controller in for a flash ...no dealers in my area ?

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

UM does it again!👍


Rob


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When is the release date for this as I will not be at wookie. Will I be able to send controller in for a flash ...no dealers in my area ?
> 
> Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


This is awesome but I have the same questions.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*more info...*

More details please.
Like how much?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks like $600


----------



## JoonSpoon (May 10, 2011)

At Wookies and got the flash. It is well worth it and performs as described. You can really feel more of a push during acceleration and when exiting the corners.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

will this work with your loaner tool program?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

All_Euro said:


> Wow - this is awesome news... I was under the impression that max torque split was 50/50 - what do you mean by, "our software passes more torque to the rear than ANY other controller"? So is this a switchable program or do the eco & performance modes kick in automatically?
> 
> Cheers :beer:


With all 4 wheels perfectly gripping the floor, the maximum possible physical split is 50/50

How ever this ratio is not how the system works, it works on a torque transmission value, of which with our software higher numbers are achievable.

The modes switch automatically.



taverncustoms said:


> will this work with your loaner tool program?


Yes it will 



ramone23456 said:


> More details please.
> Like how much?


$699


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> In to buy and test back to back against the competition controller at Lime Rock.


I too would like to see a comparison with real world numbers between this flash and the orange controller. If they pan out to be equal then this flash would clearly be the route to go


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

This is Big! Can't wait to see what UM has done with their remap. Was so tired of HPA holding the community by the nuts with their insane pricing (especially that last 1k+ run :screwy. Good stuff UM!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Matt,

Can I send down a controller to have it bench flashed?

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Matt,
> 
> Can I send down a controller to have it bench flashed?
> 
> :thumbup:


I don't see a problem with that, I will confirm with Fred :thumbup:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Anyone in the Chicago area that needs a Haldex flash feel free to contact me. 

[email protected] 

-LUI


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

Bahahhwhahh apr who ..


----------



## Foolee (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweet, I will have to put this on the list.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Bump for a comparison was added to the first post ^^^


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

nkgneto said:


> Bump for a comparison was added to the first post ^^^


:thumbup::thumbup: 

PS: how have you been buddy?


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been good, enyoing my R32. 
Just making sure my TT family is aware of the awesome news UM has for them. 👍


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Any chance of a sale coming up? On the fence waiting to see what the HPA offering is all about.
If this were priced similarly I'd probably take the plunge now.


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Sharing a review from the 4/R32 thread. 




K32 said:


> So I've finally had enough time with my tune to write this review. After years with my competition controller and miles of smiles from it completely dominating the turns, I can say I'm satisfied with this tune. First thing I noticed is the axle wrap is gone in the parking lot. I had nearly forgotten how the car used to turn in parking lots before any controller. My parks are even more straight due to the decrease of my turning radius. When accelerating hard, I can feel the improved throttle response from the UM ECU tune mate fantastically well with the rear clutch engagement for a nice secondary surge after a split second of pressing it down. The turns are still great as they were before the tune, but now I definitely notice the pushing power in and after the apex which feels like improved traction over the competition controller. This I'm associating to the increased torque transfer to the rear. I've yet to test any braking under engagement situations, but the tune features state that it's there and that control with the competition controller before was great. I don't expect it to be any different. I also haven't had a driving situation that can prove the improved fuel economy. I'll be looking for that once I'm ever cruising with the car and not enjoying it too much.
> 
> Overall, I can't find one downside to this tune. I would be inclined to compare performance with someone who has the new HPA setup. As of right now, I can't see a need to manipulate the control at all (i.e. with a touchscreen) as everything works flawlessly behind the scenes. For anyone who still has a stock controller, if you were ever considering selling your R32, this tune could be the 1 thing that would change your mind without breaking the bank.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*group buy*

So with all of the hoopla around the HPA group buy for their haldex product, I decided to send UM an email asking if they had any plans to do anything to counter.
The HPA price is better, but I'm not too crazy about having another screen in my car for something I probably won't ever play with. I like the fact that the UM software is good enough to know what to do on its own.
While I was told they had no plans to do anything, UM is open to a group buy.

Below is the exact wording from their email reply to me:
"We believe our product is priced right for what your getting, I would be willing to do a group buy if we can get enough people together."

This is al I have at this point. I haven't pursued how many people it would take or what the size of the discount would be.
I don't have the bandwidth to try and manage something like this right now. If someone is wiling to open a new thread and coordinate this for the community that would be awesome. Put me down as #1 on the GB list.
The guys at UM are open to it.


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*Do not see this product listed on the web site*

Is it still being sold?


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

vtwillys said:


> Is it still being sold?


Its always been available after 4/3/14 of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

If hadn't pre ordered the hpa unit I would be in. But honestly for the same money a flash on its own seems a bit steep


----------



## vtwillys (Dec 11, 2009)

*Why is it not on the website then??*



nkgneto said:


> Its always been available after 4/3/14 of course.


I went on the website and can not find a link to the software as you can with all the other products they sell....


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Well this is a UM started thread so any info that might appear on their site is right here.


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

